# BMX Strecke Grötzingen



## anneliese (2. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ist die BMX Strecke in Grötzingen eigentlich öffentlich? D.h. darf man da einfach so und zu jeder Uhrzeit fahren?
War noch nie da würde mir den aber mal gerne anschauen.

Grüße


----------



## rimoy (5. Juli 2011)

anneliese schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist die BMX Strecke in Grötzingen eigentlich öffentlich? D.h. darf man da einfach so und zu jeder Uhrzeit fahren?
> War noch nie da würde mir den aber mal gerne anschauen.
> ...


Ist wohl nicht öffentlich, schau mal hier nach

http://www.rsg-karlsruhe.eu/html/bmx.html

Gruß Ricardo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (6. Juli 2011)

An der Bahn sind diverse Schilder, die auf den Verein und die Nutzung hinweisen.
Ansonsten würde das Umfeld mal wieder einen Rasenmäher vertragen, die Bahn selbst sieht aber so aus, als wäre sie in einem guten Zustand.

CU,
Jörg


----------



## spaghetti0 (6. Juli 2011)

-


----------



## anneliese (14. Juli 2011)

spaghetti0 schrieb:


> nicht wirklich zu empfehlen.
> wenn mal ein guter tag ist, hängen da immer diese komischen "racer" rum und fühlen sich ganz hart, wenn sie da durch heizen



Was würdest du dann hier in der Nähe empfehlen?


----------

